# Turning ????



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Is the Turning Community on break for the summer?  smile

dick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Weather got too nice to not be fishing 

I've been busy casting (resin not fishing), so next week will be turning


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

*Turning*

I turn and finish a project every day !


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Keep posting up the pics,I sure enjoy looking, Those knuckle knocker's are fun and educational at the same time.

dick


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Some of last weeks turnings.:headknock


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I like the way you sewed up the split,nice affect.I used to do the same but used rawhide. BTW are you using a Hollowing rig to keep the wings flat to keep from jamming and also to keep the knuckles out of the way?

dick


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I used a bowl gouge to turn the wings... It's like turning on a propeller, it even sounds like it too. You have to turn the speed up really fast and have a steady hand. You learn to keep hands and knuckles out of the way really fast... Ask me how i Know...!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

My knuckles healed after a few months..... Won't happen again.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice Linda. I hope to get back into the shop as soon as I finish putting in this orchard.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

lady linda said:


> I used a bowl gouge to turn the wings... It's like turning on a propeller, it even sounds like it too. You have to turn the speed up really fast and have a steady hand. You learn to keep hands and knuckles out of the way really fast... Ask me how i Know...!


IMO thats doing it the hard way,,,I always looked for the easy safe route but I commend you for your indulgence.Did you ever give turning the round wavy box(that I sent you the dwg's on) any more thought? I think that must have been 2 - 3 years ago. smile,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

dick


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if that's the hard way...what's the easy way?


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I would use a hollowing setup similiar to a Jamieson, I don't have a link but that type hollowing system can just about be kept at bay with your little finger, well that's a bit over exagerated but it is easier IMO than trying to hold a gouge that is making a cut and release procedure and not have it catch. It certainly can be done as Linda has proven but it takes a lot more effort.

dick


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I disagree.

most hollowing setups take a very small cut...and it's usually scraping rather than cutting.

I've done a few winged bowls - and a bowl gouge would be my weapon of choice as well.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Speckle-Catcher. I have more control with he bowl gouge then any other tool, turning fast is the way I do this! I have just about every available hollowing device out there including "The Cajun Monster" for my way of turning, usually on the "other side of the lathe" a hollowing tool would just be in my way. For ME the difficult part of these is correct centering. Time for me to go turn something.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Maybe I'm just gun shy. I have 3 broken finger's to prove it............hmmmmmmmmm............maybe I have been doing it all wrong. Oh well it doesn't matter, my turning days are long gone and to each his own.

Self taught hard knocks,,,,,,,,

dick


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

lady linda said:


> Some of last weeks turnings.:headknock


I always enjoy looking at your work! You have a great talent.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

finkikin said:


> I always enjoy looking at your work! You have a great talent.


I agree completely , Fin...

Linda must had a good teacher somewhere along the line....


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Tortua. That person that is the instructor, can not stand to watch me turn! If I am hollowing he has to head for the house.:rotfl: I am his very worse student. I just enjoy turning so much and the more time spent turning the better the turner, ever if it is done from what they tell me is "the wrong side of the lathe". I am extreme left handed and some things I just can NOT do on what ever the right side of the lathe is. Glad to see you are looking at the post! Miss seeing your pens.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Linda....I miss making them..but not so much as to be worth going thru that spinal stenosis again. I am firmly convinced that hunching over that lathe for hours every day for 10 years is what threw my back out of whack. I think I turned out a couple of thousand pens..some in bunches of 30 or more for the Soldiers. I haven't had that stabbing pain in my leg or the aching back for about a year now since I quit. Recently I have been thinking about giving it another shot...just turning a few pens now and then...since I have all the stuff I have accumulated..but still haven't gotten the nerve up to go thru that hell again with the pain..
.
Time will tell..and I guess Father Time might be trying to tell me something...:rotfl:

Oh..almost forgot...we both had the same 'teacher'..and he is a good 'un.


----------

